# reboot gets stuck at Defer for Background Checking



## kristy1979 (Jul 23, 2012)

Please help. I have rebooted several times and the process stops here.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2012)

It probably checking other drives/filesystems. Depending on the size that can take a while.


----------



## kristy1979 (Jul 23, 2012)

IS there a way to boot without background checking or continue booting without it?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2012)

Boot to single user mode then:

```
fsck -y
```

Let it complete at least once. There's a reason the filesystems are marked "dirty" and this needs to be fixed first. No amount of rebooting will make the flag go away.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 27, 2012)

Press CTRL+T to get a status update of what the process is doing.


----------

